# I'm just dragging my ass around



## Charlie Parker

This is the sort of thing we say when we are sick with a virus and feeling weak and tired. It is a real effort to go to work. I don't know how common it is in the States, but here in Canada I think it would be widely understood. I suppose in England, it would have to be "arse." I found the definition "to move slowly, due to tiredness" here. The only thing I can think of is _"Je ne fais que traîner mon cul toute la journée",_ but I don't know if that really works in French. Do you have something similar in French? Merci d'avance.


----------



## catheng06

Je me traine ...... / je suis au ralenti /

(on n'utiliserait pas "mon cul" en français....)


----------



## pointvirgule

Oui, je dis aussi : _je me traîne_ [_toute la journée_]. (Le cul et tout le reste sont implicitement inclus dans l'équation. )


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci catheng06 et pointvirgule. Maintenant, je sais comment décrire cette sensation à mes collègues. Grâce à vous, je ne me ridiculiserai pas.


----------



## wildan1

_Je me sens vraiment naze..._


----------



## Nicomon

L'adjectif _naze n'est _vraiment pas courant chez-nous.  Disons que  _je me sens vache _ferait moins franco-français.    Dans ce sens : 





> QUÉBEC - FAMILIER –Se dit d’une personne paresseuse, sans énergie, sans ressort. _Il se sent vache aujourd’hui_.


  Sinon, moi aussi je dis :  _je me traîne... de peine et de misère. _

Pour le carnet de québécoiseries ; _ J'ai de la misère à traîner ma carcasse. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci wildan1. Je ne connaissais pas _naze. _Merci Nico. J'aime bien l'expression _traîner la carcasse. _Ça me semble une excellente traduction.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Disons que _je me sens vache _ferait moins franco-français. Dans ce sens :


Alors qu'en franco-français cela ferait un faux sens dans ce contexte : 





> Populaire. Personne dure, sans pitié, très sévère. (On dit aussi peau de vache.)


----------



## Word!

Ou pour garder la référence "ass", on peut dire "j'ai vraiment la tête dans le cul", qui veut dire que tu es "naze" et qu'en général tu te "traînes" et fonctionne au ralenti. C'est une expression courante en France, qu'on soit malade ou très fatigué, je ne sais pas pour le Canada ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Word!. Je crois avoir entendu cette expression quelque part.


----------



## Nicomon

@ wildan : J'ai seulement copié le régionalisme de la définition d'Antidote.
Et dans cette expression, _vache_ est un adjectif, pas un nom.  Donc adjectif pour adjectif, voici l'autre :


> FAMILIER – Méchant, injuste. Un professeur vache.  Elle a été vache avec tout le monde. C’est vache de sa part.


 Mais dans ce cas on n'ajouterait  pas « _je me sens / il se sent_ ».  On dit  _je me sens vache_ dans ce sens (vieilli ailleurs) extraitdu *CNRTL *: 





> _ Adjectif - Vieilli._ Qui est mou, sans ressort, sans énergie. _*Je me sens *si molle... si molle..., sans volonté, sans courage, *et si vache*...
> Ah! oui... si vache!_ (Mirbeau, _Journal femme ch._, 1900, p. 246).


  Le sens est le même que celui-ci de l'adjectif  *avachi* : 





> [En parlant de pers.]
> *a)* Mou, sans volonté ni énergie, à cause d'une fatigue passagère ou suivant un trait permanent du caractère :
> J'ai été bien *avachi* pendant quelques jours, mais je me remonte et je travaille.


 Cela dit, de plus proches équivalents de _je me sens_ + adjectif dans ce contexte seraient : _I'm feeling like a couch potato / I feel lazy /  I feel like shit, etc._

@ Word!  Non. Que je sache, l'expression  *Avoir la tête dans le cul* (lien vers le site Expressio) n'est pas courante ici.
Certains disent « _Avoir le (trou de) cul en dessous du bras_ », mais moi... pas.  Je trouve l'expression ridicule et je ne suis pas acrobate.


----------



## joelooc

Pour mémoire il existe aussi, _je navigue au radar_ pour signaler un état déficient dû soit à la maladie soit à un quelconque abus (gueule de bois en particulier mais pas exclusivement)


----------



## rolmich

J'aime beaucoup _Je navigue au radar _qui a l'avantage de ne pas être vulgaire tout en étant très imagé.


----------



## Nicomon

Ou bien dans le même ordre d'idées :  _Je suis sur le pilote automatique_  (l'impression d'agir en robot).

Mais bon... ces expressions ont bien sûr des équivalents anglais qui ne sont pas "_dragging one's ass around_".


----------



## Kecha

Si on veut vraiment un mot vulgaire pour rendre le _ass _: "Je me traine comme une merde"
(perso "je _marche _au radar" car je ne suis pas un bateau  )


----------



## joelooc

Il y a aussi l'expression "tirer sa flemme" qui est à rapprocher de "can't be arsed" si on veut à tout prix avoir un butt dans la vie


----------



## catheng06

J'aime pour la traduction (et on l'entend parfois en France) "j'ai vraiment la tête dans le cul", car cela reprend le "ass" anglais mais ce n'est vraiment pas très élégant..............

L'idée du radar est excellente mais je dis plutôt "je suis au radar"

Attention à naze qui peut vouloir dire , nul, bon à rien ......selon le contexte ..... je suis naze = je suis KO
je suis un naze = je suis nul(le)


----------



## Nicomon

Je signale en passant qu'on peut très bien dire en anglais_ dragging around  _(sans préciser _one's ass_) 





> to feel listless or apathetic; move listlessly or apathetically (often followed by _around_):
> _This heat wave has everyone dragging around._


 Et _dragging one's ass_ (tout court) 





> _*2. *Also, *drag one's tail*. Move or act with deliberate slowness, as in Hurry up, stop dragging your tail._


 Charlie combine les deux, mais il a écrit dans le post initial : 





> to move slowly, due to tiredness


 Moi, je reviens à  :  _Je me traîne (de peine et de misère ***) / J'ai du mal à traîner ma carcasse. _
À mon avis, c'est le plus proche équivalent_.  _Les autres expressions suggérées n'expriment pas cette idée de « mouvements lents ».

*** : équivalent québécois de _péniblement / avec grande difficulté_.

À présent... Charlie dira bien ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'aime bien _J'ai du mal à traîner ma carcasse._


----------



## Nawaq

Si je devais utiliser l'expression "pilote automatique", je dirais "je suis _en mode_ pilote automatique".



catheng06 said:


> Je me traine ...... / je suis au ralenti /
> 
> (on n'utiliserait pas "mon cul" en français....)



Je bouge (mon gros cul) au ralenti depuis c'matin.

Entendu un jour au secrétariat de la base aérienne dans laquelle travaillait mon père. 

Sinon "avoir la tête dans le cul", comme dit plus haut.


----------



## petit1

En lisant le titre de ta question j'ai eu la même idée que *Nico*, avant même de lire sa réponse .
Chez moi on dit :
"_Je traîne ma (pauvre) carcasse_."

Aussi:
"_Je me traîne lamentablement_."


----------



## Nawaq

Carcasse, c'est drôle ça.


----------



## omega_21

le problème avec je traine ma carcasse c'est qu'il n'y a pas forcèment de notion de maladie. Quand je retrouve mes amis sur Paris, on traine nos carcasses de bar en bar... bon je dis pas qu'a la fin de la soirée on soit pas malade par contre !


----------



## Nicomon

C'est pareil avec l'original anglais.  Exemple :


> I'd rather spend my nights with a special someone than _dragging_ my _ass from bar to bar._


  En général la partie « maladie » précède. 

Si j'entends  « _j'ai du mal à trainer ma carcasse / je traîne ma pauvre carcasse _», je comprends que la personne est fatiguée ou ne se sent pas bien.

Dans ton contexte, moi j'aurais dit « _promener / trimballer_ » plutôt que « _traîner_ ».


----------



## omega_21

Ça se différencie donc, à moins qu'il n'y ait des différences régionales avec mon "je traine ma carcasse" que j'utilise au même titre que "je traîne ma dégaine" qui veut simplement dire qu'on "zone".


----------



## Nawaq

Dans le sud-ouest je crois pas qu'on utilise "carcasse" beaucoup. Enfin je connais pas toutes les personnes du coin non plus ... j'imagine bien un petit papy dire ça, avec sa pipe entre les lèvres, assis sur un banc.


----------



## petit1

Je suis précisément de l'ouest (côté Poitou Charentes) et ça se dit chez nous quand on se sent tout *blagada*, même chez ceux qui ne fument pas la pipe. Les jeunes ont probablement moins tendance à le dire  car ils sont toujours pleins d'énergie, non?


----------



## Nawaq

Je suis du même côté que chez toi, Cognac en fait  et j'ai jamais entendu ça, mais comme j'ai dit, c'est peut-être juste moi, je suis pas née ici, j'ai été un peu de partout donc je sais pas... enfin bon  je laisse la place à ceux qui s'y connaissent (toi)


----------



## petit1

Pensant que c'était peut-être une question de génération, je viens de demander à quelqu'un de jeune. L'expression "_traîner sa (pauvre) carcasse_" ne lui pose aucun problème.


----------



## Nawaq

ça me posait pas de problème non plus, je trouvais ça juste curieux, c'est tout


----------



## catheng06

Un peu tard sans doute mais , mes élèves et étudiants disent "je suis à 2 de tens' aujourd'hui"

(tens' pour remplacer tension , ils sont tellement KO qu'ils ne parviennent plus à prononcer l'intégralité des mots ......)


----------

